# GTA IV PC LAN Problem



## JTG2003

A friend and I have GTA IV and wanted to to play on LAN. We are on a campus network and therefore can't connect to the regular online games. Whenever I click to start a LAN game, it pauses for a second then says "Disconnected from game session" and goes back to the single player game.

Any ideas on what could be happening? I can't seem to find anyone else that has this problem


----------



## DCIScouts

Are other people on your campus network able to play the game?


----------



## JTG2003

DCIScouts said:


> Are other people on your campus network able to play the game?



I don't know anyone else who's tried.

All ports within the network are open. We can play any other LAN game without problems, so I don't see how this would be any different.



Edit: Games we've been able to play through the LAN without problems:
Age of Empires III
Diablo II
Call of Duty
Call of Duty World at War
Left 4 Dead (took a little tweaking, but nothing network related)
Command and Conquer 3
Quake 3
Counterstrike Source
Counterstrike 1.6

... probably a few more. My point is, I don't think it's a matter of blocked ports.


----------



## Zatharus

Well, it could still be a blocked port here since all those games use different ports in the first place.  But, I agree that on a LAN there should be much less restriction.  Have you both tried connecting with your firewall off?


----------



## JTG2003

Zatharus said:


> Well, it could still be a blocked port here since all those games use different ports in the first place.  But, I agree that on a LAN there should be much less restriction.  Have you both tried connecting with your firewall off?



Hm, actually didn't think of that. I would just assume when you try to host a game, it would let you regardless of the state of your firewall. And if the firewall was blocking it, others would not be able to join... I'll try it and post back with the results.


Yeah, no good. The exceptions were already added to the firewall. I even turned the firewall off with no different results.


----------

